# What type of egg?



## klouden (Mar 29, 2013)

I have taken in some mix breeds and was wondering what type of chicken lays this color egg?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a red sex link that lays one similar to the darker egg and my white Plymouth rocks lay the same as the lighter one. Also my black australorp lays a dark egg too


----------



## klouden (Mar 29, 2013)

The two on the right are from a Black Austrolorp and a Cinnamon Queen. I think the darker egg may be from a hen with brown leghorn mixed.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

My Marans and Welsummers both lay dark eggs like that.


----------

